# Frightmare studios AtmosFEARS sound tracks



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Website link or addy please?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

StanFam3 said:


> Website link or addy please?


Here's the link to his original advert thread here & to his site...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-...udios-atmosfears-vol-01-digital-download.html


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the kind words and the plug dark lord!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

You deserve it, you've created an awesome sound scape cd ! 
Looking forward to your next one ! Happy Hauntings


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm debating buying it. I've spent soooooo much money already on our halloween spooktacular. But I may end up doing it anyway! LOLOL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I've just purchased it, the website samples sounded fantastic. Can't wait to play it tomorrow night.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

check your email 
again thanks to everyone who purchased the cd. one day left to be able to use the soundscape in your haunt/party/display!


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

check your email 
again thanks to everyone who purchased the cd!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

It's my favourite! very atmospheric just what I was looking for, thanks


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

welcome! glad you like it!! there will be more in the series by next year, stay tuned! as well as a full unfinished foam prop line in 2010!


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy halloween everyone!


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

Frightmare Studios: AtmosFEARS [vol.01] was released october 29th 2009 for more information, to hear the 13 sample tracks, and to purchase check out: Frightmare Studios AtmosFEARS [volume one] | Frightmare Studios

with that being said im trying to dig deeper and get darker more terrifying tracks on AtmosFEARS [vol.02] i was able to pick up an INCREDIBLE sound production app. its like having an entire recording studio built into your computer!!

im also awaiting my m-audio oxygen49 midi keyboard
this will allow me to be able to play the sounds or loops however i want into the track to be able to shift, tempo change, shape or whatever i want to the recorded sound so the possibilities are endless to get the tracks darker and darker!! AtmosFEARS [vol.02] is going to change the way people experience haunted houses, you are going to hear the darkest of atmospheres and soundscapes really setting the fear deep into the guests minds, no more cheesy stabs, howls, grunts and screams. people will be able to enter a dark forest and hear the noises of a forest overlaid with heavy dark drones and soundscapes. 

I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking forward to your new dark compositions !


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

still have plenty digital downloads available 

im working on getting these printed and burned onto a physical cd. some people like having the actual CD and case in hand. so stay tuned for that.


----------

